# A RAFT THAT WORKS WELL FOR FISHING & RAFTING



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

I started out with a 13' DRE boat w/ a fishing frame. Works great for the day trips with 2 people + rower. Also paddles great too.

I did find for multiday trips it was a bit cramped for 2 + rower for solo boat trips...I ended up getting a 16' foot boat for the multi day trips.

If you only get one boat...as others have said, a 14' boat is great one-boat quiver


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I have a NRS 15E with a Bighorn 2 frame. I keep it decked all the way around for day and multiday WW trips. For fishing or duck hunting I take off most of the decking and add a back fishing seat, anchor system and front thigh bar.


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

i have a 14 ft nrs otter they make a similar 14 ft boat that is narrower. the 14' length will let you do some multi day trips as well as carry all the fishing gear you could need. this is one option i would consider.

http://www.nrs.com/product/1141/nrs-otter-142-self-bailing-rafts


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Comes down to how much you want to spend.* Get a self bailer with fishing frame.** Like LSB, my 14’ Vanguard is setup with an NRS frame which makes it easy to reconfigure for multiday family trips or fishing.** That would be on the lower end of how to get setup with a good quality rig with a more value price tag.

*

On the other end, look at something like a StreamTech or custom rigs from any number of places built to order.** AAA/DRE/Riverboat Works, places like that.** Check out those websites and see the possibilities.***


----------

